# NSFW * Slideshow - Pole Dancing * NSFW



## Justin_Tran (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi All,

It was a challenging experience for me at first trying something new in  the fields to capture the essence of what is Pole Dancing.

A lot of trial and error and of course practice and some more testing  but in the end I've manage to find the perfect balance to show case the  strength, power, agility and flexibility of how incredible our body can  achieve.

It's a new sport, exercise for most of the women instead of going to the gym.

I've also created a slideshow showing the athleticism and power from these ladies 
JT Photography - Video - Pole Dancing


----------



## e.rose (Jun 29, 2013)

I think I'd like it better without the woman on the floor.  She just seems out of place to me.  She's also off-center, which is making me a little crazy, but other than that... completely ignoring her... you did a good job. :sillysmi:


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 29, 2013)

I agree about the one on the floor.. doesn't go at all and its making her breasts lopsided like. I am also not sure why at least 3 of these women look like men in the face.. its the angles and expressions I guess. I have no doubt these are gorgeous women.. only that is not being portrayed for all of them in my opinion.


----------



## Richichi (Jun 29, 2013)

A new sport ?? Really  ?? I like your photo, well done but not your choice of words


----------



## Rgollar (Jun 29, 2013)

I think the woman on the floor is great would not change a thing awesome picture.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice shot ... but uh... pole dancing is a new sport?  I'm guessing you're not in America?  Hehehe


----------



## Designer (Jun 29, 2013)

Justin; I wish to discuss some of your stated concepts.  Since there actually is competitive pole dancing, and I have seen it, IMO this grouping is very little about pole dancing, and more about cheap flesh.  Yes, the bawdry element of pole dancing is here, but in fact very little of the athleticism and power is portrayed in your photograph.

I see this group as more the seamier side of the "sport" and it is like; how much meat can we pose on one little couch.  

As for the photograph itself; very well done!  I'm sure it took quite a bit of time and effort to get this shot.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Rgollar said:


> I think the woman on the floor is great would not change a thing awesome picture.



Are you basing that on art appreciation? Or the amount of bare flesh / cleavage shown?


----------



## e.rose (Jun 29, 2013)

Richichi said:


> A new sport ?? Really  ?? I like your photo, well done but not your choice of words





ShooterJ said:


> Nice shot ... but uh... pole dancing is a new sport?  I'm guessing you're not in America?  Hehehe




Do YOU guys live in America??? :lmao:

This has been an hugely emerging thing over the past few years.

Girls are hitting the gym for pole classes (because it is apparently a REALLY great workout), and there are legit competitions for this.

Aside from the sexual implications, you actually really do have to be in great athletic shape to pull off... ANYTHING... on that damn pole.

Not everyone can do it, let me tell you.  My friend has a pole in her house, and I jumped up once, and just slid right back down like a sad child on the fire pole on a playground.  

<--------------------- Zero core strength.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice shot... lighting is pretty good! Some of the expressions are far from ideal, and almost fall into the vapid category that one typically associates with Pole Dancing (just one or two vapids... some of the others even seem somewhat hostile)! 

 I do find the girl on the floor to be less than ideal, sort of a cheap pose... lots of cleavage, and suggestion there... and as Designer mentioned, that pose seems to show the seamy side of pole dancing.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jun 29, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Justin_Tran (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's replies.

Firstly, I know this photo doesn't portrayed as what my title have stated but I should of pointed out that if you look at my link to a slideshow, you'll see the true nature of pole dancing.

Secondly, I know the words Pole Dancing is still a taboo to some or perceive as a back room in some type of night clubs but you guys will be surprise of how far pole dancing have become. As Designer have mention, there's a lot of competition internationally and it's very competitive. And they're trying to strive to get pole dancing recognized as a sport and be part of the Olympic games one day 

Did you know Beyounce took pole dancing? It's basically for anyone to learn, train and exercise. (I've taken shots of doctors, lawyers, mothers etc who took up pole dancing as their daily exercise routine)

Lastly, for the group shot, these are instructors and owners of one of the pole studios here in Sydney. Yes, I totally agree with all of you, it's not my style, I too particularly didn't also like one of them on the floor but sometimes you have to listen to your clients demand. 

And the expression on their faces was meant to look serious. You do have to realise that these girls aren't models and to guide them on the spot is sometimes hard for some but for others its natural. 

It was very challenging to have to make sure that every person is posing correctly as you tend to have a lot of misses. For example, one of girls poses nicely on one shot and then the next her expression changes slightly and it doesn't look good anymore. Ah the fun of photographing so many at once.


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 29, 2013)

I think you did a great job. Sure some of their expressions are...questionable, but thats how they wanted to pose i guess.

By the way, is the girl on the far right single?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

As was mentioned, the posing in this shot doesn't suggest a sport (especially the woman on the floor). 

I don't doubt that it's being adapted as a sport though.  A lot of things are these days (can we thank NASCAR for the evolution of Lawn Mower racing?)  :lmao:

As for physical conditioning, I don't doubt that either.  Quite a few things taken for granted or not given much thought take a great deal of physical conditioning, as I learned in my "Climb To Glory" days.  My hat is off to anyone who can do it (sport or otherwise) as that kind of conditioning isn't so common anymore (thank you fast food industry, for your contribution to health and welfare  ).

And to go back to the photo, I like it. The posing could convey more of the idea that these are competitive dancers.. but still nice.


----------



## Rgollar (Jun 29, 2013)

> Are you basing that on art appreciation? Or the amount of bare flesh / cleavage shown?



I just like it. The woman help it sure. Is it technically a perfect picture I dont know, all I know is I like it. For me the long legs of the woman draws me to the picture itself. But you know that whats nice about Photography its personal preference of the individual.


----------



## Tony S (Jun 29, 2013)

I read all the comments and went to look a the slide show, I don't usually leave the site for links but I am glad I did this time. Your slide show has much stronger images and shows the athleticism of the sport very well. Some really nice work in there showing off what is being done.

After viewing those images though, this group shot is kind of a let down in the quality of the image, posing and color balance. While the image at first glance has what seems like a nice pleasing warm tone over it, it goes a bit too far with no real white anywhere (especially in their eyes). Your back row is unbalanced, with the ladies all facing different directions, one facing straight on, two other slightly angled and the far left one really angled (this leaves a big gap between her and the one next to her). It might have looked better to angle them all so they were facing to the center, turned in at similar angles. It would have also centered the pole as you almost ended up with the pole growing out of a head. Also, that gal back row left has her foot sticking up awkwardly in front of one of the others. If you had turned the ladies like I suggest above, you could have had a more symmetrical look with the legs of the two on the outside at a similar angle to the one on the right side of the image which is not sticking up in the air awkwardly.
Another small nit, but the two ladies on the arms of the couch would have looked much better as book ends if their legs were similarly posed like the one on the right side of the image.
I'm with a few others on the lady on the floor, it seems off balance and off center, can't really see her face. Another problem of her position is that the perspective gives the appearance that she is really huge in the shoulders and thighs. Perhaps some other position where she were on the floor in front with a more relaxed pose to somewhat match the others.


----------



## pic_chick (Jun 29, 2013)

I watched your slide show and the photos a great very sex


----------



## Derrel (Jun 29, 2013)

I love seeing the strength, power, agility and flexibility of lots of differnt skinny women wearing five-inch platform heels, and matching bra and panties sets.


----------



## Justin_Tran (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Tony S for your detailed suggestion, it's all been noted down for my next big group shoots.

Parker219 - Not sure if she's single 

Thanks to the rest


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 1, 2013)

I do like the photos on your site, good lighting from what i can tell, just watching the video.  think the group shot would habe been great if you could have had the blonde on the ground up on the pole in a position right above the girls. would have given a bit more context.


----------

